# Attach ledger to vinyl sided house



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

You'll need a piece of Z-flashing that tucks under the siding and extends to the edge of the ledger.

Depending on the slope of your pergola, you'll want a 2x6 ledger so your 2x4 "rafters" bear entirely on the ledger. Your 2x4 rafter will be wider than 3.5" once you make your plumb cut.

Make sure you attach to the studs and framing behind the sheathing and not just the sheathing.

Are you planning to leave the canvas up year round? What is your snow load like?

How are you going to set your 4x4 posts to support your beam?

Do you have a drawing we could see? Photos of the existing deck?

Are you sure you want to start this weekend?


----------



## JamyTheBuilder (Mar 14, 2012)

The canvas would be taken down each year. The snow is hit or miss from year to year.

As far as the support posts for the front end, I was going to mount them at the location where the main support beam underneath is, to transfer the load down thru to the concrete piers/footers.

Would the z flashing go in the top as you say and then over the flashing would I then put J channel around the whole raw edge of the cut vinyl siding? Could you please do some sort of profile drawing from the side, to explain how the flashing fits in place against siding/celotex.

Attached are pictures showing main beam support and the location on the wall where I wish to mount the ledger.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

when attaching a ledger to a a house with vinyl siding, you first have to remove the siding where the ledger will be.. once removed the ledger gets attached to the house with lag bolts which are driven into either the floor ribbon or studs. from there a cap flashing gets installed with tucks up under the house wrap not just the siding. this can be either a vinyl flashing or custom bent aluminum

from there you have to install j-channel around the ledger so your siding can tuck into


----------

